# Help Me Pick!



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

*What are you getting her for, and what are their temperments?*


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

For showing and they are all have great temperaments..orange is slightly more spunky, white is very sweet as well as the rest. They all came up to greet us when we got there. They would come play with us and investigate than play with each other. It's a very hard choice to make! I've never had to do this before!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

OH also should add would be doing obedience work as well.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

*I like orange as well.*


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I like the puppy in the first row and the one in the third row-hard to tell the color of their collars. None of them are stacking real well at this point  and they will likely go through some more changes within the next week or two.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

And to me, every bit as important as the stack, is to watch the pup on the move. My most successful picks have been the pups who stacked up fine but were the ones that that you just could not take your eyes off when they were moving. Even when they were in the middle of a crowd.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks for your opinions. It was kind of a crazy day watching them. My eye was definitely drawn towards white and orange when they were one the ground moving..but that was even hard for me to see. When I go in 2 weeks to get one of them I will do one by one again and also take to heart what you all say and what the other breeder's have to say. They were all just so darn cute!


----------



## annef (Feb 23, 2008)

On those photo's like the top 2(black)?The orange collar looks light in quarters and not as good in topline. Like red but think black has more angulation both in front and behind. Difficult to say from a photo. Heads are not familiar to me at all so I am no help there! Annef


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree, Anne. At this point, I would put Black (?) collar first and Red collar second.

Orange isn't stacked well enough to tell anything. As it is the pictures make her straighter in front and short in neck.

White collar looks more evenly matched front and rear, but appears to be more moderate than I like and shorter in neck.

Who is evaluating the litter for show placements? Is the breeder keeping a dog or a bitch?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

What's the pedigree, if you don't mind?
These stacked pictures really are not good.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Sorry about the pics. I'm a newbie at doing them and the pups weren't cooperating at all, she's been working with them. My breeder is Joan Taylor, Goldridge Goldens-not well known, she doesn't have a website or anything, she's been around in midwest states before here on the east coast. It's still early (only 6 weeks old) to tell but we thought we'd give it a try. Mom's is Bonacres Goldridge "Summer" Madness pedigree is:

Pedigree: Bonacres Goldridge Summer Madness

dad is Am./Can. Ch. Chantelle on Your Mark "Ready" pedigree is:

Pedigree: Am./Can. CH. Chantelle On Your Mark

The sire's owner is going to help her evaluate them and she's friends with Cindy Williamson/Alaine Hamiliton..out of Lycinan Goldens who are also going to evaluate. 

I've never been through this before so it's hard not knowing which pup will be mine. She is probably also going to have 1st pick bitch but she has her eye on a boy too so she might end up keeping that and I get pick bitch..just depends.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Hard to tell from pics of posting struggling pups, but I like Black and Red best as well--nice necks into shoulders. Orange and white both seem short-necked to me which translates into upright shoulders and I not the front assembly I'd be after in a show and performance pick, and orange appears too square to my eye. Spunky and personality are great, but if the structure won't stand up to the jumping etc involved in obedience..?

Since you have a couple of very experienced people coming to assess them at 7 weeks I would see what they say and follow their recommendations.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

*Better pic of Orange*

My breeder tried taking more pics of the pups yesterday. Had trouble with most of them but got another shot of orange. She was going to try again today and she had one of her breeder friend coming to evaluate too. I'll know more but thought I would put this pic up and see what you think of orange girl now. It's definitely an improvement of my pic I took. Thanks for the input everyone! Just want to make sure we make the right choice..even though you never truly know!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

she is just absolutely adorable either way!!! How can you go wrong with any of them, theyre all perfect i will find out when i pick up on monday which boy is mine as the breeder is having them evaluated monday. i wont know til i get there!! i have a top 3 i picked out and i hope i get first choice but if i dont i will be happy regardless. fingers crossed for light green collar!!


----------



## SmileyRiley (Oct 16, 2010)

Will they let you have them all?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Still prefer Black and Red based on the pictures. Orange looks better but still not my top pick-but I never pick puppies based on pictures alone.

My ideal evaluation is to stack and have a group of breeders evaluate, take pictures of the stacked puppies (you can sometimes be surprised what shows up in pictures!), move the pups individually, watch them move in a group and then stack and move the top picks against each other. And of course, this is on top of the temperament test


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Tahnee GR said:


> Still prefer Black and Red based on the pictures. Orange looks better but still not my top pick-but I never pick puppies based on pictures alone.
> 
> My ideal evaluation is to stack and have a group of breeders evaluate, take pictures of the stacked puppies (you can sometimes be surprised what shows up in pictures!), move the pups individually, watch them move in a group and then stack and move the top picks against each other. And of course, this is on top of the temperament test


Thanks for the ideas! Her one breeder friend came today and also picked out black and red. She has one other person coming next Wed. so we'll see if she says the same thing. When we go to pick up the pup we'll go over them again too and do what you said..Thanks!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

oakleysmommy said:


> she is just absolutely adorable either way!!! How can you go wrong with any of them, theyre all perfect i will find out when i pick up on monday which boy is mine as the breeder is having them evaluated monday. i wont know til i get there!! i have a top 3 i picked out and i hope i get first choice but if i dont i will be happy regardless. fingers crossed for light green collar!!


 They are all cute! Such a hard decision! Just can't wait to figure out who will be ours, but want to make sure we get a solid dog! Keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

SmileyRiley said:


> Will they let you have them all?



Wouldn't that be just the best  Don't know how my 2 boy dogs now would feel about 4 girls running the house


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My 2 cents, orange girl is very adorable, but, in that photo, very short forearm and thus straight shoulder.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I thought it looked straight too.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

OOps,meant to say short upper arm, not forearm...


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok I see what you mean. Maybe angle of picture? I'm not convinced on her either. Esp. now that other people on here and her friend are liking red and black.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

I don't think it is the angle of the picture--Orange just seems to have a very straight front. If the experienced breeder who saw them live agrees that the Black and Red girls are put together better then it seems they are confirming what we are seeing. Since you are picking a dog to compete with you really do need to select the best overall package, not your sentimental favourite. Assess looking for structure, movement, and a confident, outgoing temperament. That is the package you will need.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

It's more my breeder's sentimental value. She made a comment how she is alot like the mother in personality. I would prefer the one with the complete package. They all had great lovely personalities and just want to make sure I get a good one!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Stick to your guns then! And maybe just preface your choice with "Because Cindy thought X has the most show potential, I'm going to go with her." If that breeder is your breeder's mentor then she should understand and respect that rationale!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

sterregold said:


> Stick to your guns then! And maybe just preface your choice with "Because Cindy thought X has the most show potential, I'm going to go with her." If that breeder is your breeder's mentor then she should understand and respect that rationale!


Thanks..was trying to figure out a way how to word it . Just want to get the best one.


----------



## whiskey creek goldens (Jul 12, 2010)

I agree I was drown to black. That one seemed to have the better angles, nice topline and neck. I must say that I am not fond of either head shot. Now the question is how dose the puppy move if you don't have good movement that can be a problem.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I like the very first puppy best, but the babies are stacked with their front legs too far forward in some cases so it is hard to say.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Well breeder e-mailed me today and someone else saw them and also picked red and black...so looks like it will be one of them. She's leaning towards red for me but will make a def. choice between the two when I come next week. So excited!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

thats great news!!! when do you get her??


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

in 1 week! March 26th. Hoping this last week flies by! :crossfing Getting ready for her by puppy-proofing this house!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> in 1 week! March 26th. Hoping this last week flies by! :crossfing Getting ready for her by puppy-proofing this house!


 its so exciting isnt it? im getting my little guy on monday! spending the day tommorrow preparing for him. went out today bought more toys, a better quality food than what hes on i went with Fromms Gold LBP and a vittles canister for food. i have problems!! i bet I'll be out tomm buying more stuff:no:


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

My kids and I went out and bought more toys too. Mainly me and my daughter as my son is only 17months so he doesn't quite know what's going on. My breeder actually has mine on the Fromms Gold LBP..unfortunately the closest person who sells it near me is about 15 miles away. My breeder is being nice and giving me a large bag so if I do decide to make the trek to get it I will if not I'll switch to something else...which I haven't decided on quite yet.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> My breeder actually has mine on the Fromms Gold LBP..unfortunately the closest person who sells it near me is about 15 miles away.


If the puppy turns out to do good on the food, 15 miles doesn't seem far away at all. It would be worth the trip, (maybe 20 minutes max, right?), to keep her digestion on track. 

IDK, maybe it's just me, but 15 miles seems really close.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

kwhit said:


> If the puppy turns out to do good on the food, 15 miles doesn't seem far away at all. It would be worth the trip, (maybe 20 minutes max, right?), to keep her digestion on track.
> 
> IDK, maybe it's just me, but 15 miles seems really close.


Yes something to think about. It's just not anywhere near a direction that I go, ever, so it would be out of my way. It stinks because the same pet food store up north carries the fromm but not the one down near me. Maybe I should call them and see if they will special order it for me? That would be cool.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

You're not excited or anything, are you? I can't tell.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

OnMyWay2MyDreams said:


> My kids and I went out and bought more toys too. Mainly me and my daughter as my son is only 17months so he doesn't quite know what's going on. My breeder actually has mine on the Fromms Gold LBP..unfortunately the closest person who sells it near me is about 15 miles away. My breeder is being nice and giving me a large bag so if I do decide to make the trek to get it I will if not I'll switch to something else...which I haven't decided on quite yet.


 ive done alot of researching foods and went with Fromms. bought a 30lb bag $50.00 later!!! but its worth it and will last awhile. i will post pics this coming week if i can figure how to!! the 26th will be here in just a few days for you


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

GoldenSail said:


> You're not excited or anything, are you? I can't tell.


Totally..been waiting for a pup for 6 months and now it downs the wire finally!


----------

